# Now THIS is old school SQ - LP



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*you're welcome*
Linear Power Model 402 40 and 30 LP Collectors Come Get Em' | eBay

*Moddified by TIPS*
Linear Power Tips Modified 8002SW 800WRMS Mono Sub Sq Amp RARE VGC | eBay


*LINEAR POWER 5002 IQ*
Linear Power 5002 IQ | eBay
*
LINEAR POWER 4253IQ 4 CHANNEL*
Linear Power 4253IQ 4 Channel Sq Amplifier Old School LP Sound Quality | eBay

*LINEAR POWER 1752 2 CHANNEL SQ AMPLIFIER*
Linear Power 1752 2 Channel Sq Amplifier Old School LP Sound Quality | eBay

*How bright is this thing?*
Linear Power 452 IQ Pure Old School Quality 2 of 2 | eBay

Beat to hell
Linear Power 1502IQ Oldskool Sound Quality Amplifier Audiophile Amp RARE Sexy | eBay


----------

